# My Excite Tv Page ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have excite tv. Page I'm on the east coast and we now have daylight savings time. I am trying to get the right time for the tv listings .For instance, General Hospital is on at 3pm but the time says 2pm, this is wrong. is there a fix ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you use the TV Guide site, you can personalize it including DST for your area.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes I know tv guide use My Excite Tv for a long time if you know the fix please give it to me has been a month still no fix


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I mean go here and set up your preferences: TV Listings - Find Local TV Shows and Movie Schedules - Listings Grid | TVGuide.com

Your service doesn't adjust for DST.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes my service will not adjust for DST. I have My Excite Tv for a long time if you can tell me what am doing wrong the fix it has been a month still no fixI would be great please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Either change to what I recommended or sign in and change your Profile at Excite-TV


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday what do you mean change your Profile at Excite-TV


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you registered as an Excite member?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes I am could you sign up to my excite tv to see if the time is what it should be ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've been warned before about linking inappropriately and it has been deleted. I want you to go into your Excite-TV profile and check what your preferences are.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday tv profile set DS Time can you please see if it works for you or is it just me


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make sure your time zone is correct.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday yes it is could you try it see if it works for you please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How do I set My TV Listings for my current Time Zone?

You can customize your TV listings for your specific time zone by following the steps below:

Go to your TV grid on your homepage, and click on the "Edit" button located in the top right corner.
Select the Cable service you are using to get your channel listings and press "Submit."
You will then be giving the options to set TV grid start time, Time Zone, and Sort By. Choose the appropriate time zone for the area you live in.
Scroll down to the bottom and click "Submit" when finished.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I tryed it all nothing works can you please try My Tv listings see if it works for you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you using tracking protection in your browser or a Proxy? Either could cause your problem. Change your zip code in Excite to a NYC one and see what happens.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I did try still the same what is tracking protection am using firefox could you see if it works if you do it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Works for my wife. I prefer the site linked in Post #4 which has no trouble with DST.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday could you please try my time zone am in the east u s pa. see if it works for you please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You're doing the same thing you were warned about. I've told you in many different ways that it works. If it doesn't work for you, and you can't add a plus one to a time, Ive given you an alternate site. If that's not sufficient call the parent company of Excite-TV, IAC Applications at 914-591-2000


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I can a sure you I mean no desrespect I can not figure it out can you please send me a screenshot of what you mean by add a plus one to a time please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If the time says 2 p.m., you know it must be 3. Spring ahead, Fall back.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday thanks excite tv fixed


----------

